
How to Fix “ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR” on Google Chrome? - sslstoreindia
https://medium.com/@sslstoreindia/how-to-fix-err-ssl-protocol-error-on-google-chrome-a38c64e52476
======
vtsingaras
Why is this submission worthy? Apart from the cringey Engrish, that post is
basically this:

"How to fix your computor: 1\. Click dis 2\. CLick dat. 3\. Congratz your
computor performs $100% better now 4\. Click advanced error detail, click OK
5\. ??? 6\. Prfot!1!!

~~~
jtokoph
It’s “content marketing”. The OP is the SSL shop that wrote the article.

